# what to do?



## JellyChuu (May 9, 2015)

I've had my hedgie for two weeks and everything is okay, but my parents are divorced and I live with my dad and go to my moms house on weekends. I have a 3x2 C&C cage so I can't take my hedgie with me. I leave him food and water every saturday and when I come back on sundays I change them again so it hasn't been a problem.

But I'm kinda worried on what to do when vacations come, because I go to my mothers house all vacation.

What do I do?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

A hedgehog, especially one that you haven't had for a long time, shouldn't be left alone - even for just a night. Your hedgehog needs to be handled every day in order to form a bond with you. I would recommend getting a travel cage, so you can bring your hedgehog with you when you go to your mom's house on the weekends. The travel cage can be a plastic bin (big enough to at least fit his hide, wheel, and food/water bowls). Some people also use playpens or pop-up dog travel cages. Anything that's mobile, so you can bring your hedgehog and his stuff along easily. 

Can you also bring your hedgehog's C&C cage with you when you're on vacation? That's also an option, since they can be taken apart. That's what I do when I'm home from college.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Obviously, taking him with you is the best case scenario. But if your little guy tends to get car sick or overly stressed by travel/a change in environment or if your mom isn't on board with a visit from a cute little bundle of quills, you need a back-up plan. For that, your dad is probably your best bet. Teach him to care for your little guy and get him involved in some bonding time so your hedgie will know him. That way, he can make sure your little guy is cared for when you have to be gone.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I just wanted to mention that this is something that should have been thought of before getting the hedgehog. I'm sure you knew about this before getting him.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Sure you can take him with you! I hust graduated from college, but when I would go back home for visits I would just bring my pop up play pen and set it up there. It folds up nicely and comes with a bag. It's about 5 square feet Worked great for me and only cost me 19$ You could also use a bin and just put all his stuff in the modified bin to keep him in on weekends. But the pop up would give him more room.


----------



## JellyChuu (May 9, 2015)

thank you all, I knew this before getting my hedgehog and I was trying to think of a solution but my hedgie came 2 weeks before expected so I had to prepare everything in a second. Yes I'm gonna take him with me, my dad is a doctor and dosen't like animals that much so I don't wanna trust my hedgie in someone I know that probably might not love him as much as I do and take care of him properly.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Ha! I understand the "coming early" scramble. We thought we had until the end of September. Now, we have a month. It sounds like a long time, but my dad and I are building a custom hutch together, and we live a 7 hour drive apart.

Sounds like taking him with you is a good choice!


----------

